# How much sleep is too much?



## brownhairedmom

How many hours a day on average are you ladies sleeping? How much sleep would be too much before you would consider discussing it with your doctor? I know I'm supposed to be really tired and all, I am pregnant after all. But I'm sleeping almost 12 hours a day and it still takes all of my energy to get through my awake time. I just don't know if that is just normal for being pregnant or if it is something I should be concerned about?


----------



## maybebaby

I think it is different for each person, but I am sleeping a ton as well. I go to bed early and still have trouble hauling my butt out of bed for work in the morning!! My doctor suggested that I try taking more iron, as that may help. Honestly, in my opinion - you can never sleep too much!! :hugs:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Is there such a thing??


----------



## missjacey44

I need atleast 12hours.. or i cant make it through the day without falling asleep again. I do feel tired 24/7 though, i mentioned it to my mw but she didnt say much and my iron levels are fine so im just taking it as part of being pregnant!


----------



## Pyrrhic

I sleep about 10-12 hours a night then have a two hour nap midday. I think if I need it, then it's surely worse to not let myself sleep. I haven't had a nap today though and I am almost seeing double I'm so tired.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm so screwed for when LO gets here. I am sooo cranky when it comes to lack of sleep. And I hate getting up in the morning lol


----------



## Heather.78

I dont know about you guys but Im sleeping as much as I can, but whenI try and sleep at night Im up and down like a yoyo toilet, cant get comfy, too hot just to name a few I think thats why Im having so many late mornings in bed I only work evenings so it doesnt matter but Im not doing any housework because Ive been so lazy:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

I think it only becomes too much if its 12 hours + but then again pregnancy does weird things to people lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_I get around 8 hours sleep. My sleeping pattern hasnt changed since I've been pregnant. I do feel more tired, but I can't go sleep early. Nor sleep durin day. So I just go sleep at same time all the time near enough. _


----------



## Belle

I need loads of sleep too! I don't function otherwise! 
I'm ok in the mornings but i'm very much an early bed girl!! xx


----------



## cuddles314

I think that it's wise to get as much sleep as possible while you can!! I usually get around 10 hours at night, but still find it hard to get up in the morning. And if I get the chance, I can quite happily have a nap in the afternoon too!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
xx


----------



## CamoQueen

Anywhere from 6-8 hours during the weekday due to work schedule... but 10-12 hours is typical for me on the weekends. Yay, sleep!


----------



## bigbelly2

im normally still awake about 2 in the morning as im really struggling to get comfy then up about 7 ish so about 5 hours on the night, i was wondering why i have been so tired,,,today i was such a slob and fell asleep at 11 on the sofa,....woke up at 3!!!!!!

omg lol

h x


----------



## leeanne

I get between 5 1/2 - 6 1/2 hours sleep per night. Can't nap throughout the day due to kids and work.


----------



## bex

I'm really really struggling to stay awake at the moment! Going to bed early and am late for work nearly every day cause i can't seem to get out of bed! Was hoping i'd have more energy by now but it hasn't happened yet!!


----------



## youngmomma100

I need so much sleep man! i mean i get my 12 hours and then im up for like 4 -6 hours and then i have to go for a long nap!


----------



## ryder

I get about 6-8 hoursa night, I wake up every couple hours to pee. 

I find if I sleep too long I end up feeling more tired and then I cant get motivated to do anything. And I dont believe in sitting around doing nothing all day, its not good for you.


----------



## MoonMuffin

I'm enjoying the sleep now while I can get it, and I try to get around 8-10 a night but prolly end up getting around 6-8 usually. I do get very tired during the day a lot and sometimes even need a nap. I wouldn't be too concerned, your body is working really hard right now, it's bound to wear you out. If your still worried ask your doctor or mw next time you go in, for peace of mind at least.


----------



## nikky0907

4-5 hours...:blush:

I was never a sleep person,and especially now that I have so much work to do...Once a month I take a nap in the afternoon and catch up on some sleep but in general I don't like to sleep becaise I consider it a waste of time.:wacko:

I guess it's different for every person,I mean you sleep the amount you need to function.

Just enjoy it while you can! :hugs:


----------



## Ema

I get about 6 hours on a week day due to work. And at the week end a long lie is to 7am lol so prob only about 7-8hours but if im tired i try to sleep longer but im not one for lying around all day in bed....never could lol XXX


----------



## bambikate

If your body is telling you it's tired then you've just gotta rest hun! Everyone's different. I'm only sleeping 8-9 hours at the moment but a few weeks ago it was a LOT more. It'll probably be all change again soon... lol


----------



## thelilbump

i sleep about 10-12 hours sometimes more though i try and make myself get up. I've always slept a lot but it has increased by a couple of hours.


----------



## cosmotbear

I have loads of sleep - about 10 hours a night plus often a nap here and there and extra long afternoon naps at the weekend!


----------



## mBLACK

I sleep about 10-12 hours a day, can't function unless I sleep that amount. Been like this for almost my entire pregnancy!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Okay, as long as I'm not a freak!! haha


----------



## Hoping

I get to the stage where once or twice a week I go to bed at 9pm, and I'm up about 7am. I seem to end up napping in the afternoon at the weekends too - I think I would do this in the week if I wasn't at work. I'm definately more tired all the time than before being pregnant, and I go though phases when it's worse (I reckon that's when bean has a growth spurt!)


----------

